# I want equal space/time!



## RCastillo (Oct 10, 2003)

I see AKers all over the road here in Buffalo. How bout a Tracy area?

Seig muscles me out of a thread, Goldendragon makes me cry, Farnswoth is always challenging me, Kenpo Tess whips me.....the list goes on.

Well???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2003)

Buffalo's a Tracy town.

Heres the scoop... let us 'get the bugs out' of the EPAK area.  While we do that, drum up some Tracy centered talk, and we'll consider adding a similar area for the Tracyists.

Outta curiousity....how many Tracy folks we got on here anyway?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 11, 2003)

Hey Ricardo,

Don't you like your forum?  I do.....

Lamont


----------



## Seig (Oct 11, 2003)

I didn't muscle you out of anything.  I simply removed an inappropropriate post. You want equal time for the Tracy system here?  Will the CanAm Forum be able to spare you?  Show us that there is the interest for a Tracy specific forum like there was for EPAK and maybe we can make it happen.  We do need to finish getting the EPAK forum ironed out, but so far so good.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *Hey Ricardo,
> 
> Don't you like your forum?  I do.....
> ...



Shhhhhhhh, it's a secret.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I see AKers all over the road here in Buffalo. How bout a Tracy area?
> 
> Kenpo Tess whips me.....the list goes on.
> ...



Ricky... Start posting new topics ~!  The only way to incite Interest in what you want to see, is being forthright and inciting the Members to respond.  
Yes Seig and I left Tracyism with a bad taste in our mouth, but that was only because of our past instructor.  There is nothing wrong with the System !! We just happened to be welcomed into EPAK and found our niche.. My 'whipping' of you is all in good humored fun... now stop whining and get motivated~!!  

Tess


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 11, 2003)

me thinks he enjoys the wipping   
I agree with Tess , start posting Tracy only related material and we can see how much interest the is an how many want that area


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 11, 2003)

Yes... I would enjoy a good TRACO, er I mean Tracy area. 

Hm, I kind of feel like a mutt that doesn't know where I belong! :shrug: 

Anyway... here's some interest right here! 

artyon: 


don


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Yes... I would enjoy a good TRACO, er I mean Tracy area.
> 
> Hm, I kind of feel like a mutt that doesn't know where I belong! :shrug:
> ...



Not to worry. I won't abandon you like our AK cousins did!


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *me thinks he enjoys the wipping
> I agree with Tess , start posting Tracy only related material and we can see how much interest the is an how many want that area *



Me thinks you're right!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not to worry. I won't abandon you like our AK cousins did! *



Nobody abandoned you :boxing:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nobody abandoned you :boxing: *



Ouch! I see what you mean...................:btg:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Shhhhhhhh, it's a secret. *


Not to those of us who lurk in the shadows.  
Sorry it didn't work out with your old club, hope you have better luck with the new one.
As for the drive- heck, I drove an hour each way to study Kenpo, so it doesn't seem too strange that someone would drive 40 minutes to teach.  Good Luck 
Oops! Wrong forum. Sorry


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Not to those of us who lurk in the shadows.
> Sorry it didn't work out with your old club, hope you have better luck with the new one.
> As for the drive- heck, I drove an hour each way to study Kenpo, so it doesn't seem too strange that someone would drive 40 minutes to teach.  Good Luck
> Oops! Wrong forum. Sorry  *



Thanks!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I won't abandon you like our AK cousins did! *



Ohhhhhhhh now that post carries a lot of truth to it....... NOT!!!   With BS posting like that .... you are lucky anyone even talks to you anymore!



:samurai: :angry: :2pistols: :boxing: :btg: %-} :feedtroll


----------



## Brother John (Oct 11, 2003)

HEY MOD'S:
I've got an idea...
for those who want to whine and complain 
Flame and Throw mudd
grummble/gripe....etc...
maybe we could create a forum just for them.

Come On guys, this is really petty.

Can't we get along better than this? I know it's not a real community, it's just the internet and highly synthetic...
but Please.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 11, 2003)

Aargghhh!  That be the place for the grumblers and gripers.  The place to let off steam, or to yell and scream.

Have at it then!!!

-Michael

PS - Ricardo, are YOU feeling the need to start a Tracy room and Moderate it?


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Aargghhh!  That be the place for the grumblers and gripers.  The place to let off steam, or to yell and scream.
> 
> Have at it then!!!
> ...



*waiting patiently in the LR with my whip in hand *


----------



## Seig (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Ricardo,
Nobody abandoned you, how many times have hands been extended to you in friendship?  Mine?  Tess?  Mr. Conatser?  Just those few of us?  Instead of always complaining about how mistreated you are, do/say something positive.  I bet you have said something along those lines to your high school students. C'mon man, you are a professional teacher, teach.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Ohhhhhhhh now that post carries a lot of truth to it....... NOT!!!   With BS posting like that .... you are lucky anyone even talks to you anymore!
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute, you did make me cry, and hit me in the throat!

I'm disabled now!  BTW, it's El Toro PuPu, not BS.

And I ain't no troll! Trolls are ugly, and I ain't!


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hey Ricardo,
> Nobody abandoned you, how many times have hands been extended to you in friendship?  Mine?  Tess?  Mr. Conatser?  Just those few of us?  Instead of always complaining about how mistreated you are, do/say something positive.  I bet you have said something along those lines to your high school students. C'mon man, you are a professional teacher, teach. *



I'm not complaining, rarely do I do that cause I don't believe in telling others what to do. I'm just teasing, bantering as always, even the "Queen of Pain" can see that! 

Too many other people like to come  here and fight, I don't .


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **waiting patiently in the LR with my whip in hand * *



Until we get fresh towels as Kaith promised, I ain't going in there!


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Aargghhh!  That be the place for the grumblers and gripers.  The place to let off steam, or to yell and scream.
> 
> Have at it then!!!
> ...



Who, me? Yeah, it'll be a place to scream if Tess gets ahold of me.

Moderator? No, I can't see myself being a boss here. This outfit is MOB controlled, and I ain't a "made man."


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *HEY MOD'S:
> I've got an idea...
> for those who want to whine and complain
> ...



Now, Charlie Brown fits me alright, where is that red headed little girl?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Now, Charlie Brown fits me alright, where is that red headed little girl?
> *


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2003)

I'd put up the pic of the Red Haired gal...but then I'd have to suspend myself for breaking the rules....
 

So i went and did it on my other forum instead.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



Geez, not her. I'd end up getting arrested for domestic violence. What a nag, and a shrew Lucy is.:barf:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Now, where is that red headed little girl? *


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



Good reason to go into the Seminary.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 12, 2003)

And I contributed to it, for which I apologize.  Back to topic, I think a Tracy's/Traco/Chinese Kenpo MT forum would be great.  I reserve the right, however, to lurk in the EPAK forum from time to time. :lurk:


----------



## Seig (Oct 13, 2003)

The only things we want to keep out of the EPAK forum are BS, Flaming, disrespect and trolls.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The only things we want to keep out of the EPAK forum are BS, Flaming, disrespect and trolls. *


I didn't think I was THAT much of an internet/forum neophyte, what praytell is a "troll"?

Thanks
Your Brother(s Grimm)
John


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2003)

Short version: Attention seeking PITA.

Longer Version:
Phil's Field Guide To Trolls
A Guide To Forum Fauna
http://philelmore.com/profiling/fieldguidetotrolls.htm

See also: http://philelmore.com/ look under MartialArts for more guides.


:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2003)

Someone just looking to cause trouble, usually by saying something that will provoke an outraged or exaggerated response:
http://www.houghi.org/jargon/troll.php
http://www.netlingo.com/lookup.cfm?term=troll

The original troll is generally considered to be the message cross-posted between a cat lovers' group and a cooking group, "How do you cook a cat?", ostensibly looking for actual advice on cooking cats but actually looking for the cooks to produce serious answers that the cat lovers would howl about.

Many trolls now consider themselves USENET Performance Artists, posting as a form of "artistic expression". :shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _*
> Trolls are someone just looking to cause trouble, usually by saying something that will provoke an outraged or exaggerated response and consider themselves USENET Performance Artists, posting as a form of "artistic expression".
> *



Troll Alert = Level Orange

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Troll Alert = Level Orange *



A troll for the Kenpo forum: _I heard Al Tracy taught Ed Parker everything he knew about the martial arts. Is that true?_


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 7, 2003)

Can you tell me the differences in Tracy's and Parkers Kenpo.  I thought Tracy's came out of Parkers Teaching.  Please forgive me If I asked a stupid question but thats how you learn right?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 7, 2003)

I happen to like this discussion on the topic:

http://www.kenporaw.bravepages.com/Paper2.htm

But yes, the Tracy's did come out of Mr. Parkers system.  The forms through Long 5 are the same, or are very similar.  Many of the Sets were a later development and are not used in the Tracy System.  The Tracy system includes forms from other systems, some of which were taught by Mr. Parker such as Book Set (Panther) or Tiger and Crane.

Lamont


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the answer.....it is helpful.....I am trying to figure out which I want to continue in....I have a yellow in Tracy's and a yellow in AK....but due to circumstances I could not control I had to leave both schools.......Now I'm looking for a new one...I think I found on and it is in teaches EPAK .


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *Thanks for the answer.....it is helpful.....I am trying to figure out which I want to continue in....I have a yellow in Tracy's and a yellow in AK....but due to circumstances I could not control I had to leave both schools.......Now I'm looking for a new one...I think I found on and it is in teaches EPAK . *



Don't do it!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey if Beau moves  to this lovely state.. who else but us


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey if Beau moves  to this lovely state.. who else but us  *


 You guessed it Tess!!!  You'll hear from me soon I hope!


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't do it!!! *


 Why not?  don't we all come from the same roots.....?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *Why not?  don't we all come from the same roots.....? *



Ricardo is just playing Beau   It's been a long running between us .. since we left Tracy's to EPAK .. Ricky  thinks we're traitors..  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ricardo is just playing Beau   It's been a long running between us .. since we left Tracy's to EPAK .. Ricky  thinks we're traitors..  :rofl: *



I would never call the "Queen of Pain" a traitor!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I would never call the "Queen of Pain" a traitor!
> *



You better NOT!  At least as long as I'm her Eunuch!

:samurai:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *Why not?  don't we all come from the same roots.....? *


Yes, and I'm sure if you train with Seig and Tess you will have a very excellent martial arts education.  But if you study at a Tracy's school you can learn Book Set and Tiger and the Crane from an instructor rather than from a tape, as you said elsewhere that you planned to do.  Just something to think about.


----------



## D.Cobb (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Yes, and I'm sure if you train with Seig and Tess you will have a very excellent martial arts education.  But if you study at a Tracy's school you can learn Book Set and Tiger and the Crane from an instructor rather than from a tape, as you said elsewhere that you planned to do.  Just something to think about. *



Or if you put in a heap of effort and commitment to your EPAK training, maybe you could ask Tess or Seig to show it to you as they are originally Tracy anyhoo........

Of course they may say NO! but it can't hurt to ask

--Dave


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for the responses....


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I would never call the "Queen of Pain" a traitor! *



*warm fuzzy feelings*


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *You better NOT!  At least as long as I'm her Eunuch!
> 
> :samurai: *


----------

